# where to put the batteries of the solar



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am getting the last pieces of information together for my solar installation. Next is where the batteries should be located. In one way, I believe the closest to the solar the best as you would loose as little voltage as possible. So the question is, can they be on the attic? Is there any fire risk for example? It can get rather hot here in Thailand especially in the attic. What do you think?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The most temperature control ed location that you have available. Extreme hot or especially cold will limit power availability and charge. Over time will degrade the batteries faster. If you are talking about flooded lead acid batteries they must be in a well ventilated area.

Remember the weight when considering putting them In an attic space. If you experienced a small earth quake you don't want them falling through.

Almost all battery types have a risk of fire at high charge or discharge rate. FLA batteries fumes are explosive in concentration level. So a fire resistant enclosure vented to the outside is highly recommended


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

this depends on the batteries 
some give off gasses that can be toxic or and explosive -since you live in a warmer climate will more than average rainfall I would build a box (a battery box) about 4 inches off the ground with vents on the side and a hinged lid to put your batteries in outside the dwelling and I would place it as close to your inverter/power station/breaker box as you can.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

imo, batteries are too expensive and perishable. You are better off to invest in the correct equipment and learn how to do without electricity.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> this depends on the batteries
> some give off gasses that can be toxic or and explosive -since you live in a warmer climate will more than average rainfall I would build a box (a battery box) about 4 inches off the ground with vents on the side and a hinged lid to put your batteries in outside the dwelling and I would place it as close to your inverter/power station/breaker box as you can.


ALWAYS assume they are giving off gases... Just like you always assume a gun is loaded

best place is outside in a vented box


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Dirk said:


> I am getting the last pieces of information together for my solar installation. Next is where the batteries should be located. In one way, I believe the closest to the solar the best as you would loose as little voltage as possible. So the question is, can they be on the attic? Is there any fire risk for example? It can get rather hot here in Thailand especially in the attic. What do you think?


The distance is not that critical (just use a bigger wire guage for longer runs), but using typical lead cell batteries you need to have them vented to the outside.

I am sure you will find all your answers here

Backwoods Solar | Solar Panels | Micro-Hydro | Off-Grid Power

This is the company I used and they will send you a very informative book for free.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Very close to your battery bank and inverter.

Assuming that you're using a MPPT type charge controller (and even if you aren't) your solar panels will be putting out higher voltage at somewhat lower amperage to the charge controller but the line from the charge controller to the batteries will be lower voltage with higher amperage. So you defiantly want to put your batteries in a box close to your charge controller and inverter. As close as possible. 

I don't know the size of your system but my new system (still installing) has 4500 watts in panels feeding a 6800 watt (12,000 watt peak) inverter so I'm using 4 gauge wire from the panels to the charge controller (160v at 40 amps with a 45' wire run), 2 gauge wire from the charge controller to the battery bank (94 amps at 48v with a 7' wire run (breaker in the middle), and 3/0 ga wire from the battery bank to the inverter which is a monsterly thick wire but required to feed the inverter from a 48v battery bank at potentially over 220 amps (7' wire run). All using THHN wire and very good terminals. 

You want to keep the wire runs on the lower voltage higher amp wires as short as possible, like 6' or less if you can.

Keep in mind that during high sun and low power usage your batteries will charge quickly causing "gassing" hydrogen gas which is very explosive. Your battery box needs lots of venting or you will smell the explosive gasses in you garage. You will want a fan to vent the battery area.

If you are building a smaller (like 500 watt) system and your batteries are outside (like my smaller system) you'll be fine but larger systems, especially if the batteries are indoors you will need a vent fan, they sell automatic vent fans for solar systems. Hydrogen gas is what the Hindenburg blimp used,,, very flammable.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> Close to your battery bank and inverter.
> 
> Assuming that you're using a MPPT type charge controller which are the most efficient by far your solar panels will be putting out higher voltage at somewhat lower amperage to the charge controller but the line from the charge controller to the batteries will be lower voltage with higher amperage. So you defiantly want to put your batteries in a box close to your charge controller and inverter. As close as possible.
> 
> ...


I think we all agree but to be clear, the distance from them solar panels to the charge controller can be managed by the guage of the wire. The distance from the charge controller to the batteries is the same. The distance from the batteries to the inverter needs to be very close and a very big wire, probably 4/0 copper.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. I expect to have a 1200 Watt solar system. It will be installed on the second floor with perfect angle for the sun. Based on the feedback I think I will put the batteries at the back of the house and will go for the little thicker wires. Probably I will put them in a box next to the house. On the other side of the wall in the house, I could put the inverter and charge controller.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Dirk said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I expect to have a 1200 Watt solar system. It will be installed on the second floor with perfect angle for the sun. Based on the feedback I think I will put the batteries at the back of the house and will go for the little thicker wires. Probably I will put them in a box next to the house. On the other side of the wall in the house, I could put the inverter and charge controller.


What?

There is no way that the advice given above is a logical conclusion to what you are proposing. What am I missing?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I just don't like explosive gasses on my attic


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Please don't tell us you're planning to put the panels inside your home with sunlight going through your windows.

Have fun with the super thick wires your system will require.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Dirk said:


> I just don't like explosive gasses on my attic


Ok,
Sorry for overreacting

I don't know the layout of your house but the main point is they need to be vented outside.

Peace out


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Still have some time (except if SHTF before). They just finishing the foundation of the house. It would mean though that the distance is about 26 feet. That is 2 floors and a little.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> I think we all agree but to be clear, the distance from them solar panels to the charge controller can be managed by the guage of the wire. The distance from the charge controller to the batteries is the same. The distance from the batteries to the inverter needs to be very close and a very big wire, probably 4/0 copper.


All respect but wrong if using a MPPT controller. Cheap controllers use PMW (pulse width modulation) that leave the amperage stay the same but simply "clip" the voltage a the set level (say 13.6v) letting the additional power die without getting to the batteries so you lose much of the energy your modern higher voltage panels produce. Assuming he's using a much more efficient MPPT controller which convert that higher voltage into more amps (more total watts) he will need a heavier wire between the charge controller and the batteries to handle the additional amperage.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi FoolAmI. Sure it will be a MPPT controller. Thanks for the additional explanation. Will have a talk with the guys who will install this and check on that.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We have a separate little shed for our inverter and batteries (and gas generator that can charge the batteries if there are too many cloudy days.) The shed is next to the house and nearest to the roof area that has the panels. The batteries are elevated above the floor about 8 inches. Don't you have to put water into your batteries periodically? If so, you sure don't want them in the attic. They need to be accessible easy to inspect.


----------

